

Show HN: “rich text” for Twitter via unicode - capablemonkey
http://bedazzle.gordn.org/

======
xrstf
Nice idea. For anyone wondering how it looks in Chrome on Windows 7:
[http://imgur.com/Weu6dpG](http://imgur.com/Weu6dpG) \-- so I hope that it
doesn't catch on [until my OS can handle it]-

~~~
CatsoCatsoCatso
Can confirm the same for Chrome Windows 8.1 too, never knew my machine's
unicode support was so dire.

